# Help please***l



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am stationed in Minnesota and just found out I will be able to take leave in October! I am looking to find a place to rent around the Kulm area. Within 30 miles would be great. Thanks to anyone who can help!

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Try doing a google search.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome tip bl, did you think of that all by yourself?


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, Bing Helped out...


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

I found lodging. Thanks for the sarcasm.


----------

